# The more the better :)



## JASling (Feb 4, 2019)

The more fiber optic the better you can see it right?  
On the other hand she wasn't able to get a new home so I decided to keep her and improve my dankung slightly, I was able to add some optics to it and I love her again so she is not up for sale or trade anymore but the HH still is hah  
What you guys think?
Also can someone reference me too a forum on how to be able to use flat bands with a sling of this type I used Paracord for now but I would like to know about other options. thanks in advance 





































Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Go to the hardware store with your slingshot and pick out some corks to fit in the holes for an Ocularis type attachment . It will perform better than your current set up in speed and accuracy .


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

The plugs in this pic are inserted backwards . The pulling of the band should pull the plug tighter . Insert plugs from shooter side .


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Good job on the optics. You’ll like the plugs.


----------



## JASling (Feb 4, 2019)

Thanks for the tip about plugs I have used them before but they don't really accommodate large bands which is what I like using. So I would like to try a different method for now the loops I made with Paracord seem to do the job and just would like to see other set-ups 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## JASling (Feb 4, 2019)

Ibojoe said:


> Good job on the optics. You'll like the plugs.


Thanks 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

I like to use full loop flat bands. I cut my bands 1/2 as wide and twice as long as my single flat bands. Tie to the pouch like looped tubes and slip them through the slot like looped tubes.


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

Nice work with the optics, hadn't thought of that mod. I like the plugs,have picked a up variety of sizes and thinned down to work where needed.


----------



## MikeyLikesIt (Oct 19, 2018)

Those are really cool fiber optics! I might have to try that with mine  I don't know of any other attachment method than the plugs, but the paracord tabs seem pretty good! I too would be interested to see other options.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Great idea


----------



## JASling (Feb 4, 2019)

This is how I attached mine today and it seems to be working great no need for Paracord or plugs 























Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyLikesIt (Oct 19, 2018)

That looks pretty sharp! Gotta love the versatility of those frames.


----------



## JASling (Feb 4, 2019)

Indeed I had a hard time looking for a new frame when I had this forgotten treasure all along became my number 1 instantly after a few shots. And thanks 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## dogcatchersito (Jun 6, 2012)

JASling said:


> Indeed I had a hard time looking for a new frame when I had this forgotten treasure all along became my number 1 instantly after a few shots. And thanks
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Where did you get the Fiber Optic pieces from?


----------



## JASling (Feb 4, 2019)

Amazon

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## M Mars (Jul 22, 2019)

What model Dankung is that. I wonder if they still make that one. Didn't see on the web site. The thumb brace is a real nice option.


----------



## JASling (Feb 4, 2019)

M Mars said:


> What model Dankung is that. I wonder if they still make that one. Didn't see on the web site. The thumb brace is a real nice option.


https://www.dankung.com/Gcontent/platinum-color-slingshot_1694

Here you go 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## M Mars (Jul 22, 2019)

Awesome! Thanks


----------



## tog77 (Mar 1, 2015)

Awesome mod. What size fiber did you use?


----------



## JASling (Feb 4, 2019)

Thanks and I use 2mm TRUGLO fiber optic had to modify the frame a bit by making the sight ridges slightly larger but maybe a that smaller optic could fit without doing anything to the frame.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------

